# US Army Mini-Videos Promoting Future Combat Systems



## The Bread Guy (7 Mar 2009)

My fave line from "Aftershock" - civilian authorities telling arriving military pers, "We're deaf, dumb and blind here".  From Wired.com's Danger Room blog:




> The Army has lavished money on Future Combat Systems -- its vision of a fully-wired future force equipped with an array of robots, drones and next-generation tanks. It also spared no expense to promote the program: The service bankrolled a lavishly produced series of mini-movies that are supposed to show how FCS will actually work in the field.
> 
> My first nominee for the Iron Eagles -- our celebration of the awesomely bad videos of the military-industrial complex -- is "Aftershock," which depicts how the future Army would use its gajillion-dollar equipment in earthquake-relief efforts in southern California. We're from the government, and we're here to help!....



_More on link_


----------

